# So.....two wheels ain't quite enough?



## 1Alpha1 (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## blades (Nov 12, 2018)

Seen that on some scooters over the last few years . Couple friends call them training wheels.


----------



## Kel71 (Nov 13, 2018)

I'd demo ride it.
I bet front end maintenance will be expensive.


----------

